# Pre-Employment Exam?



## CJ4185 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello all! 

My most basic to the point question is: If I were going to be given a pre-employment test from a prospective company would they tell me to bring my own books in, or is it just expected to always have your books handy when going into any coding interview? 

I have a second interview tomorrow and they didnt say anything about bringing my books along with me.  I interviewed about 2 weeks ago with the same two people I am to meet with again and at that time we did the "character assessment" questions and answer portion, a coding department overview and I was also able to bounce some questions about day to day coding work and the training process off of them. 

Perhaps i'm just nervous but i'd hate to be underprepared after i've made it this far. 

Appreciate all the help  

Christopher Jones, CPC-A


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 6, 2013)

If you have your own books I would take them with you.  Also it is appropriate to inquire what year the test is based on.


----------



## sctaylor (Jan 7, 2013)

At the company I work for, they will not allow you to use your own books because they try to have a level playing field for all applicants.  This way, each person uses the same books and cannot be given an unfair advantage.  I do agree that you should ask what year the test is based.


----------



## twrw82 (Jan 7, 2013)

Take your books with you. Most employers expect you to use any tools at your disposal.  If they want you to use their books, they will let you know when you get there.


----------



## Kiracodes (Jan 7, 2013)

I have taken 3 tests... 2 for office jobs and 1 for a remote position.. obviously for the remote I used my own but the other 2 I was taken off guard by the test and didn't know I would be taking it at that time but they actually provided the books anyway. might as well take them and be prepared that way if they DO expect you to use your own books, you have them.


----------

